# Replacing window coverings on slider



## debbie in seattle (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm replacing the what I have on my patio doors in our family room and have noticed some drapes come in the size of the entire door so you don't have to purchase multiples.    Does anyone have these?    Just curious.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2016)

No, Debbie I haven't seen these. Are they wide enough to hang with folds or are they flat?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 3, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> No, Debbie I haven't seen these. Are they wide enough to hang with folds or are they flat?



They are wide enough to hang with folds but while reading the reviews many folks bought an additional panel to have more folds.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 3, 2016)

It is so hard to judge fullness. If the material is very soft I've found I need more for extra folds. If stiffer material is used then I need less. Can you buy an extra panel to be safe and send it back if it is not needed?


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 3, 2016)

That sounds like a good idea, Ruth.


----------



## jnos (Dec 3, 2016)

Why would you have separate panels on a sliding patio door? Call me confused.  I've bought patio full width drape with a one way draw. Is your door different?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 4, 2016)

I've always had drapes with the pull. Cords and all that, panels split in the middle aligning both sides of the window.    Updating, so, I guess, call me stupid.


----------



## Ansible90 (Dec 27, 2016)

Try the Touch of Class website.  They are the only ones I have found that have ready-made drapes wide enough for a patio slider door.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 28, 2016)

Ansible90 said:


> Try the Touch of Class website.  They are the only ones I have found that have ready-made drapes wide enough for a patio slider door.



Thanks.


----------

